# Tsumori Chisato for shu uemura - Holiday 2009



## Miss QQ (Oct 22, 2009)

I come to know that Japanese fashion designer Tsumori Chisato collaborated with shu uemura to bring us a cute collection for holiday 2009. 

Check out the collection here.

Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura - Quite Possibly the Cutest Makeup Collection There Ever Was! |A Beautyful Sentiment

Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura | nitrolicious.com

Plus Size Kitten: shu uemura holiday collection 2009 by tsumori chisato

I really like both the couture palette and I can't decide with to get. Each palette consists of 3 powder e/s, 1 liner, 1 cream highlighter and 1 blush. I also like the duo colour highlighter. The drawstring pouch with the lipglosses looks cute and so does the cosmetic pouch. I haven't seen this at my counters yet and I can't wait!

Any of you have seen this at Sephora or anywhere? What do you like or want to get?


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 22, 2009)

GUHH LOOKS SO ADORABLE!

Really want that highlighter...I think that's what it is. Bah I don't even care what the product is. It's just so freaking cute!


----------



## MissRobot (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm totally loving this collection too. I went to my local Neiman Marcus about a week ago to get my hands on the cosmetic bag and they sold out! It's too bad they aren't releasing everything in the US. *sad face*


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. I wonder when I will get the collection at my counters. I want the cosmetic bag too.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

I just checked out Shu's US website and this collection is not included (yet).  I wonder how much of this collection will be available here?

I really like the combo palettes and the packaging is indeed super cute.


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 25, 2009)

Some of the collection is up on Sephora's site - some are temporarily out of stock though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sephora: shu uemura Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura Planet Cat Palette: Combination Sets
Sephora: shu uemura Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura Planet Ribbon Palette: Combination Sets
Sephora: shu uemura Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited: Lipstick
Sephora: shu uemura Gloss Unlimited Mini Trio Set + Pouch: Lipgloss Sets

Cat and Ribbon palette = <3


----------



## cucomelon5 (Oct 28, 2009)

the packaging is so adorable!! especially the holographic palette covers...
i saw the cosmetic bag at my local neiman's but the material felt pretty cheap - even though it was really cute, i decided to pass since it's $30 and not very big either


----------



## cucomelon5 (Oct 28, 2009)

oh! i did pick up the brush set though, which has that supercute case and the handles are gold and say "tsumori chisato for shu uemura" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately the case part, although really cute (with the cat on front), is pretty much useless - it's not stiff at all, really flimsy and cheaply made.  And the brush slots are way too big for the brushes so they don't stay in place at all.
BUT the brushes are awesome! really high quality and soft, so I'd say it's worth it for the brushes, though I wouldn't store them in that case.


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 29, 2009)

The Muse has a few blog posts up about the lipstick and the Cat Palette!

Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura Rouge Unlimited

Shu Uemura Tsumori Chisato for Shu Uemura Planet Cat Palette Review, Photos, and First Impressions


----------



## Sc0u7 (Oct 30, 2009)

So far I really like the planet Ribbon palette the best. The pink eye shadow included in the set is really pretty and has a nice shimmer to it. I have worn both palette's this week and received a lot of complements. 

I am bummed that there are two rouge unlimited colors that did not make the US market (Venus Pink and Moon Peach), but I have to say Jupiter Brown is very pretty and in my opinion will complement almost all skin tones.


----------



## MissRobot (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with you on the Jupiter Brown. It's definitely a lovely lipstick that will work on just about everyone!

Anyone know about the other rouge unlimited colors that aren't being released in the US? I'm headed off to the Philippines in a few week, hopefully I'll find them there!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sc0u7* 

 
_So far I really like the planet Ribbon palette the best. The pink eye shadow included in the set is really pretty and has a nice shimmer to it. I have worn both palette's this week and received a lot of complements. 

I am bummed that there are two rouge unlimited colors that did not make the US market (Venus Pink and Moon Peach), but I have to say Jupiter Brown is very pretty and in my opinion will complement almost all skin tones._


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2009)

I got the chance to see the collection on Saturday. The packaging is very cute indeed. I like the small makeup pouch but it is not available for purchase. It will be given as a gift if we purchase a palette and a lipstick. I didn't buy anything.

I wasn't completely in love with the palettes and highlighter when I saw them IRL and I didn't want to buy them just for the packaging. The lipsticks are beautiful, all three of them. The lipglosses are pretty too, but the drawstring bag that comes with the lipglosses is poorly made. The big cosmetics bag is cute and well made IMO.

Overall, I think that if you want to get a piece of the collection for the cute packaging, buying a lipstick is a good idea. If you want to indulge and have the money to spend, you can get a palette which feels heavy and well made.


----------



## Sc0u7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissRobot* 

 
_I agree with you on the Jupiter Brown. It's definitely a lovely lipstick that will work on just about everyone!

Anyone know about the other rouge unlimited colors that aren't being released in the US? I'm headed off to the Philippines in a few week, hopefully I'll find them there!_

 
Oh man I am so jealous! I hope you have a good time in the Philippines! If you are going to Makati in Manila I bet the Shu Uemura counter at Rustan's Tower at the Shangri-la mall there will have the two limited shades that did not come to the US! The other two colors are Venus Pink and Moon Peach. Also if you are interested there is a set of false lashes that are an "Asia release only" with the collection. Happy shopping!


----------



## mssally (Nov 10, 2009)

I got the lipstick and it's so cute.  Did you know that you can keep the lipstick packaging and use it for other Shu lipsticks?  You can pop off the lipstick from the base after you're done and pop on a different one so you don't have to throw away the cute container.


----------



## Sc0u7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mssally* 

 
_I got the lipstick and it's so cute.  Did you know that you can keep the lipstick packaging and use it for other Shu lipsticks?  You can pop off the lipstick from the base after you're done and pop on a different one so you don't have to throw away the cute container.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes my Shu MA told me that! I think that is so cool since the packaging is so cute and pretty. However, I think a lot of people don't know that so it's cool that you mentioned it. I'm wondering about the Highlighter package too. I bet you can pop out the inner container when you are done and put in 4 eye shadow pans or two blush pans.


----------



## MissRobot (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so on it! When I first found out the lashes weren't being released in the US,well I wouldn't even begin to explain how upset I was. But now I get a chance to get my hands on them!!  woot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sc0u7* 

 
_Oh man I am so jealous! I hope you have a good time in the Philippines! If you are going to Makati in Manila I bet the Shu Uemura counter at Rustan's Tower at the Shangri-la mall there will have the two limited shades that did not come to the US! The other two colors are Venus Pink and Moon Peach. Also if you are interested there is a set of false lashes that are an "Asia release only" with the collection. Happy shopping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Nov 25, 2009)

I got all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even the limited editions that were only for Japan. They're soo cool. I am a sucker for packaging too XD
& I LOVE Tsumori Chisato


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 9, 2009)

I broke down and bought the Planet Cat compact yesterday and may have to go back for Planet Ribbon.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

looks so cute, but I don't know if i could wear those colours. Love the brush set bag; too bad someone up above said it was sort of flimsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus its $69!


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 20, 2009)

For those still undecided, here are swatches of the limited edition Tsumori Chisato Collection for F/W 2009:
Planet Cat Palette:





Planet Ribbon Palette:





Duo Color Stardust Highlighter:





Rouge Unlimited Lipsticks:





Lipgloss Trio:


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Jupiter Brown is my top favorite lippie. *cuddles it* I originally got it for the packaging, but the colour is absolutely perfect for so many looks. A rosey nude with a golden sheen that makes it look peachy in some lights. Luscious!


----------

